# Downtown Jam ???



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone ever heard of this?

http://www.downtownjam.ca/Home.aspx


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I looked into it about 6 months ago. I found it to be on the expensive side considering you can get studio time at the Rehersal Factory (amps & drums included) at Front and Sherbourne for $15.00 to $20.00 an hour. I was actually going to post a thread to see if anyone wanted to get together for a "Friday Afternoon Blues Club" session. Only $60.00 between 4 or 5 people for 3 hours of jamming sounds a lot better to me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> I looked into it about 6 months ago. I found it to be on the expensive side considering you can get studio time at the Rehersal Factory (amps & drums included) at Front and Sherbourne for $15.00 to $20.00 an hour. I was actually going to post a thread to see if anyone wanted to get together for a "Friday Afternoon Blues Club" session. Only $60.00 between 4 or 5 people for 3 hours of jamming sounds a lot better to me.


Earliest I can get away on Friday is 4pm.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Tarbender said:


> I looked into it about 6 months ago. I found it to be on the expensive side considering you can get studio time at the Rehersal Factory (amps & drums included) at Front and Sherbourne for $15.00 to $20.00 an hour. I was actually going to post a thread to see if anyone wanted to get together for a "Friday Afternoon Blues Club" session. Only $60.00 between 4 or 5 people for 3 hours of jamming sounds a lot better to me.


Extremely reasonable actually


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I finish @ 4:00 also so I would think a 4:30-5:00pm to 7:00pm for a first session would get a feel for interest in something like this. We could always adjust the time span as interest increases or dwindles? Also if there is more interest we could book a second room.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I work around summerhill station. so you are talking about a 1/2 hr or so travel.


----------

